# Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?



## Thbim (15. September 2012)

Hallo Forumsgemeinde,

ich bin blutiger Anfänger im Bereich Belly Boat fahren und möchte mit meinem BB nächste Woche an die Ostsse. Meine Frage ist, wie bereitet Ihr Euch auf so eimen Trip vor.
Anker Schwimmweste Kompass usw. ist alles dabei, da hab mich schon eingelesen. Mein Interresse ist wo schaut Ihr die Windverhältnisse nach, wo an wecher Ecke ist es an der Ostsee am sichersten zum üben (BB Idiotenhügel) und welche Ecke hat sehr starke Stömung, sollte man also zum üben meiden. Mir geht es in erster Line um den Umgang mit dem BB und in zweiter Linie ums fangen. Freue mich auf Eure Antworten.

Petri 

Thorsten


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Sicherheit ist das erste Gebot auf See, und ich würde gucken ob du nicht vielleicht mit eine zweiten Person rausfährst (wenn sie sich findet).

Was Strömungsdaten angeht kann ich dir nur die Meldungen des BSH (Bundesamt für Seeschifffart und Hydrographie) ans Herz legen:

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/modell/stroemungen/Modell1.htm

Bei Windvorhersagen gibt es für mich im Grunde genommen zwei Adressen:

Windfinder.com
Und das menschliche Auge + Verstand. Vorhersagen erheben keinen Anspruch darauf zu stimmen und variieren immer etwas (mehr). Lieber eine Fahrt vorzeitig abbrechen als später als Eisblock in Skandinavien anzukommen.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Das allerwichtigste:
NICHT ALLEINE RAUS!!!!!!!


Such Dir doch z. B. hier ein paar Leute, welche Dich mal mitnehmen würden..


----------



## Thbim (15. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Hallo Jochen,

danke für die links, ich sehe gerade du von Fehmarn kommst, gibt es wenn Strömung und Wind berücksichtigst dort ruhigere Ecken?

Danke 

Thorsten


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*



Thbim schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> danke für die links, ich sehe gerade du von Fehmarn kommst, gibt es wenn Strömung und Wind berücksichtigst dort ruhigere Ecken?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn das so einfach wäre. |rolleyes
Ich fahre nun ja sehr oft mit dem Kleinboot raus und werde sehr regelmäßig davon erstaunt was für komische Wege sich die Strömung manchmal sucht. #c

Ich möchte da einfach keine Empfehlung geben, pardon. #t


----------



## AndreasG (15. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Auf Nautische Veröffentlichungen werden auch die Wellenhöhen angegeben.
Ansonsten nutze ich auch bsh zwecks Strömung und Windfinder für den Rest.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Hallo,
ohne selbst das Belly zu nutzen - und ohne irgendwelche Rechtsansprüche:
Ich würde mir eine gerade Küstenlinie suchen - kein Kap und keinen Sund. Dort sind die Strömungen immer vorhanden und sie setzten manchmal ganz plötzlich ein.
Dazu würde ich für meine ersten Versuche auflandigen Wind wählen. Lieber merken, dass meine Kräfte nicht reichen um sooooo weit rauszukommen - also plötzlich, nachdem es so leicht rausging zu merken, sie reichen nicht mehr um reinzukommen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## André von Rügen (15. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

auch ich nutze ja kein belly, sollte ich das je versuchen würde ich erstmal auf nem bodden an ner ruhigen stelle hier auf rügen probe fahren.


gruss Andre


----------



## k-bay (15. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ohne selbst das Belly zu nutzen - und ohne irgendwelche Rechtsansprüche:
> *Ich würde mir eine gerade Küstenlinie suchen* - kein Kap und keinen Sund. Dort sind die Strömungen immer vorhanden und sie setzten manchmal ganz plötzlich ein.
> Dazu würde ich für meine ersten Versuche auflandigen Wind wählen. Lieber merken, dass meine Kräfte nicht reichen um sooooo weit rauszukommen - also plötzlich, nachdem es so leicht rausging zu merken, sie reichen nicht mehr um reinzukommen.
> Viel Spaß!



das sehe ich anders. küstenparallele strömungen an der ostsee haben es in sich.

eigentlich gibt es nur eine antwort: Stehrevier!!! wobei ich auch eher auflandigen als ablandigen wind bevorzugen würde!

versuch doch mal eine kenterung zu simulieren! rechne mit dem schlimmsten, versuch mit wathose zu schwimmen oder wieder ins belly reinzukrabbeln - natürlich alles unter aufsicht und wie gesagt im STEHREVIER!


----------



## Thbim (15. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, ich werde sie berücksichtigen.

Petri

Thorsten


----------



## Rosi (15. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Moin Thorsten, so einen Hügel gibt es nicht in der Ostsee. 
Auf die Schnelle geht Üben sowieso nicht, da plane mal büschen Zeit für ein. Danach braucht die Wathose eine Zeit um zu trocknen.

So wie K-bay schreibt. Mit Wathose im Stehrevier schwimmen, reinkrabbeln üben, Kentern geht eigentlich nicht. Es sei denn, eine Kammer läßt Luft. 

Nach all diesen Übungen Wetterbericht studieren. Wir hatten jetzt fast 4 Wochen ohne Bellywetter, also möglichst windstill und stabile Wetterlage.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Erstmal mit BB auf einem Teich üben?


----------



## Perch-Noob (16. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Zu Anfang würd ich wirklich erstmal zu zweit los. Das hat mir persönlich sehr geholfen, mich zurecht zu finden.
Ansonsten geht das mit dem Handling recht schnell. Was aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht vergessen werden sollte ist der Watgürtel.

Viel Spass


----------



## AndreasG (16. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*



Rosi schrieb:


> So wie K-bay schreibt. Mit Wathose im Stehrevier schwimmen, reinkrabbeln üben, *Kentern geht eigentlich nicht. Es sei denn, eine Kammer läßt Luft. *



Sehr gewagte Aussage liebe Rosi!
Ich paddel seit 18 Jahren im BB und hab schon Leute gesehen die sich ihre Flossen richten wollten und dabei kenterten, schön weit vor über lehnen und nicht auf die Wellen achten die von hinten kommen und dich dann aushebeln.
Auch der vermeintlich sichere Uferbereich steckt voller Tücken wenn es bei auflandigem Wind durch die Brandung ans Ufer geht, da ging schon manch einer ( ich auch ) durch die Waschmaschine.

Ich sitz gleich wieder auf der Ostsee............

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AndreasG (16. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*



Lepi schrieb:


> *Zu Anfang würd ich wirklich erstmal zu zweit los.* Das hat mir persönlich sehr geholfen, mich zurecht zu finden.
> Ansonsten geht das mit dem Handling recht schnell. Was aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht vergessen werden sollte ist der Watgürtel.
> 
> Viel Spass



Und später kann er dann die Sicherheit ausser Acht lassen und ruhig allein auf die Ostsee fahren?


----------



## magnus12 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Die Heikendorfer Bucht in Kiel ist ziemlich Idiotensicher. Von Hamburg aus würde ich vielleicht eher die Großenbrodter Innenmole anfahren, da kenne ich mich aber nicht aus. 

Mit Anker und wasserdicht verpacktem Telefon ausgerüstet, bei ruhigem Wetter, sollte das gut gehen. Tischtennisschläger als Notpaddel machen sich auch ganz gut. 

Ansonsten wie gesagt Vorsicht bei Engstellen&Sunden und fahr nicht so weit raus, gerade Anfang Oktober kommt der Dorsch ziemlich flach unter. 


Viel Spass! |wavey:


----------



## Perch-Noob (16. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Und später kann er dann die Sicherheit ausser Acht lassen und ruhig allein auf die Ostsee fahren?



Es war nicht so gemeint, dass man hier einen auf Einzelkämpfer machen soll, andererseits: fragt der TE hier nicht nach einem UNS, sondern wie im ersten Posting zu lesen ist für sich selber.



Thbim schrieb:


> Hallo Forumsgemeinde,
> 
> ich bin blutiger Anfänger im Bereich Belly Boat fahren und möchte mit meinem BB nächste Woche an die Ostsse. Meine Frage ist, wie bereitet Ihr Euch auf so eimen Trip vor.




Das es zu zweit weitaus sicherer ist & meist sogar noch effektiver, steht außer Frage fest und wurde hier auch schon erwähnt. Trotz allem finde ich es gut das dies hier nochmal energisch von dir angesprochen wurde.
Denn die Ostsee ist wahrhaftig kein Ententeich und hat schon so einige Opfer gefordert.

|wavey:


----------



## basstid (16. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

"Relativ" wenig Strömung ist topografisch bedingt immer in Weißenhaus, in Hohenfelde ist oft eine mittlere Strömung parallel zum Ufer und beim Staberhuk ist es nach meinen Erfahrungen absolut nicht anfängerfreundlich. Auch in der Kieler Förde gibt es immer, auch stärkere, Strömungen. Tatsächlich ablandige Strömungen gibt es bei geraden Strandabschnitten an der Ostsee eigentlich nicht, wo soll das Wasser auch herkommen? Abgedriftet wird man dann hauptsächlich durch den Wind. WS 3 ist eigentlich schon grenzwertig. Ich finde es deshalb relativ sinnloss BB-Trips langfrister zu planen und gehe auch nur los, wenn alles passt. Okay, als Küstenmensch ist man ja auch schnell am Strand.

Auf der BSH Seite sind die Strömungsrichtungen auch in der Prognose angezeigt. Ich mache es deshalb oft so, dass ich vor dem ins Wasser steigen noch ein paar hundert Meter gegen die Strömung am Ufer entlanglatsche. Dann verzichte ich darauf, viel parallel zum Ufer zu paddeln weil ich der Meinung bin, dass jagende Fische mich eher finden, als ich sie. 

Um weitere Risiken zu vermeiden, fische ich vom BB ausschließlich mit Einzelhaken und nie mit Beifänger! Weiter sind kurze Ruten mit sehr kurzem Griff am besten zu handeln.


----------



## Thbim (16. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Vielen Dank für Eure wervollen Tipps, ich hab auch schon Angebote von Usern mit mir rauszufahren, die ich auch nutzen werde. In Sachen Sicherheit bin ich eher die Bangbüx wie man aus meiner Frage schon entnehmen kann, des weiteren bin ich nicht Lebensmüde #6.
Mir ging es in erster linie um speziele Ecken die ich meiden sollte, wie von Magnus 12 beschrieben. Ich bin auch nicht ganz Ostseeunerfahren, hab früher DLRG betrieben und wollte nur die Kameraden nicht nutzen |wavey:. Sport betreibe ich auch noch, seit längernen.

Petri

Thorsten


----------



## larsgerkens (17. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

@basstid: finde die Strömung in WH zum Teil ziemlich stark!


----------



## Perch-Noob (20. September 2012)

*AW: Wo ist der BB Idiotenhügel an der Ostsee?*

Hier noch ne hilfreiche HP: http://www.dieostseeangler.de/6.html


----------

